# problem als anfänger



## Leitmayr (26 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ärgere ich jetztschon seit zwei wochen mit meiner S7 314IFM mit Analogkarte(332-5Hd01-0AB0)herum ich weis nicht habe jetzt bereits zweimal das Heft erste Schritte mit STEP 7 Lite V3.0 gelesen und schaffe es auch schon und oder etc. schaltungen in FUP zu programmieren
aber schaffe es irgendwie nicht die ausgänge im Programm den realen ausgängen an der S7 zuzuordnen darum wollte ich fragen ob mir einer/eine von euch eine einfache und-schaltung für eine S7 314 IFM schicken könntedamit ich mich daran orientieren kann. Wäre wirklich sehr freundlich .
Keine ahnung warum ich das nicht hinbekomme.(irgendein denkfehler)
mfg.
Sebastian
P.S.Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Leitmayr (26 August 2011)

*anhang*

Programmiere mit STEP 7 Lite V3.0


----------



## Verpolt (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

Kenne die Lite Version nicht.



> ...schaffe es irgendwie nicht die ausgänge im Programm den realen ausgängen an der S7 zuzuordnen



In der Hardwarekonfiguration (Gibts die in Lite ? :neutral: ) steht deine CPU im Rack.
Auf die Klicken-->Adressen der Ein-Ausgänge notieren 
Auf die Analogkarte klicken--->E/A notieren.

Das ganze speichern und übersetzen.

Im Simatic-Manager ein kleines Programm in OB1 schreiben.


```
U E124.0 //oder E125.... was du notiert hast
=A124.0
```

Speichern, Bausteincontainer (alle bausteine) markieren-->alles zur SPS übertragen.

Deine Hardware ist natürlich mit Spannung versorgt, ( die E/A-Karten und Analogkarte usw.. nicht vergessen)


----------



## Leitmayr (26 August 2011)

In der Hardwarekonfiguration (Gibts die in Lite ? :neutral: ) steht deine CPU im Rack.
ja gibt es habe ich auch eingerichtet.

Das ganze speichern und übersetzen.
muss ich das aktiv machen oder macht das step 7 passiv im hintergrund wenn ja wie? 

Deine Hardware ist natürlich mit Spannung versorgt, ( die E/A-Karten und Analogkarte usw.. nicht vergessen)[/QUOTE]
sind mit strom versorgt (erscheined in hk/es leuchtet keine SF led)
mfg.
sebastian
P.S. nochmal danke für die antwort


----------



## bike (26 August 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> Das ganze speichern und übersetzen.
> muss ich das aktiv machen oder macht das step 7 passiv im hintergrund wenn ja wie?



Also ich muss meine Hardware speichern und übersetzen, damit ich eine Konfiguration, die funktioniert und richtig ist, zur PLC   übertragen kann. 


bike


----------



## Leitmayr (26 August 2011)

*hardware*

halo,
ja ich speicher die hardwre schon auch  immer ab aber das ist antscheinend nicht das problem hadware ist richtig konfiguriert und es wird auch angezeit das die hw funktioniert.
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

bei Step7 Lite gibt es den Menüpunkt "Speichern und übersetzen" nicht, Step7 Lite übersetzt automatisch immer.
Ich würde aber trotzdem auch mal den Menüpunkt *Extras > Konsistenz prüfen* aufrufen.
Und dann natürlich die erstellte Hardware-Konfiguration in die CPU laden.

Welche Klemmen an der CPU 314IFM welche Adresse haben findest Du im Handbuch
Integrierte Funktionen CPU 312 IFM/314 IFM Kapitel 1.3

Klemmenbelegung, Schaltungsbeispiele und Parametrierungs-Hinweise der Analogausgabe-Baugruppe findest Du hier
SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten Kapitel 6.14

Wenn Deine Analogbaugruppe die erste Baugruppe rechts neben der CPU ist, dann haben die 4 Analogausgänge der Baugruppe die Adressen PAW256, PAW258, PAW260 und PAW262.

Hier mal ein Testprogramm für das erste Erfolgserlebnis 

```
//Taktgeber 1 Sekunde
      UN    M      4.0
      L     S5T#1S
      SE    T      1
      U     T      1
      =     M      4.0

//wenn kein Licht aktiv, dann Lauflicht mit 1 Licht initialisieren
      L     0
      L     MW    20
      ==I
      SPBN  M001
      L     1
      T     MW    20

//Lauflicht auf Ausgänge und Eb.x --> Ab.x Test
M001: U     M      4.0        //1 Sekunde um?
      SPBN  M002
      SLW   1                 //Lauflicht nach "unten" schieben
      T     MW    20          //und Position merken
M002: TAW                     //damit das Lauflicht "oben" startet
      L     EW   124          //Status der Eingänge E124.0-E125.7
      XOW                     //zum Lauflicht dazumixen
      T     AW   124          //und auf Ausgänge ausgeben

//Analogeingang auf Analogausgang ausgeben
      L     PEW  128          //Wert am Analogeingang
      T     PAW  128          //auf Analogausgang ausgeben
```
Wenn alles richtig angeschlossen ist, dann sollte ganz rechts bei den Ausgängen ein Lauflicht von oben nach unten laufen.
Wenn Du einen Eingang E124.0 ... E125.7 mit 24V verbindest, dann leuchtet zusätzlich der Ausgang mit der gleichen Nummer A124.0 ... A125.7 (außer, wenn gerade das Lauflicht vorbeikommt).

Du müßtest an der CPU am linken Baugruppenstecker die Klemmen 10, 13, 16, 19 und 20 mit 0V verbinden.
Am rechten Baugruppenstecker die Klemmen 30 und 40 mit 0V verbinden sowie 21 und 31 mit +24V verbinden.

Wenn Du am linken Baugruppenstecker eine Spannung zwischen 0...+10V auf den Analogeingang an Klemme 8 gibst, dann kommt am Analogausgang an der Klemme 6 die gleiche Spannung raus.

Harald


----------



## Leitmayr (27 August 2011)

*fup*

danke harald,
 für diese kleine ermunterung (hat auf anhieb geklappt)
nun die frage wie sieht das ganze in FUP aus (damit ich mich daran orientieren kann(programmiere ja in FUP))
Dnake auch für die nützlichen links


----------



## PN/DP (28 August 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> wie sieht das ganze in FUP aus


siehe Bilder im Anhang

In FUP kann man das Programm allerdings nicht so kurz und knackig schreiben wie in AWL. 
In FUP muß man alle Zwischenergebnisse auf Speicheradressen abspeichern, in AWL kann man die einfach im AKKU weiterverwenden. Manche Operationen gibt es in FUP gar nicht, wie z.B. das TAW (Tausche Reihenfolge der Bytes im AKKU 1-L (16 Bit)). Das TAW ist in dem Programm aber nicht wichtig, es ist nur dafür da, daß das Lauflicht am obersten A124.0 anfängt, ohne TAW fängt es in der Mitte mit A125.0 an. Wenn es dann läuft sieht man aber keinen Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne TAW. Wenn man TAW in FUP braucht, kann man es mit Schiebeoperationen nachbilden.
Und FUP achtet auf den Datentyp der Operanden. Die FUP-Variante im Bild kann man nur eingeben, solange für das MW20 kein Symbol vergeben ist. Wenn für MW20 ein symbolischer Name vergeben werden soll, dann müßte es vom Typ Word sein - dann meckert aber das CMP==I, weil das einen INT erwartet. Dann müßte man das Word vorher mit MOVE auf eine INT-Hilfsvariable kopieren und diese dann bei CMP==I ranschreiben.

Harald


----------



## Leitmayr (29 August 2011)

*danke an alle*

ich habs jetzt endlich GESChAFFT
problem siehe anhang
beschreibung ich habe des (die ein und ausgänge )immer wie in dem einführungsheftchen(150 S.)beschrieben auf die symbolltabelle geschick und dort waren die falschen adressen hinterlegt (siehe anhang)
mfg.
sebastian
P.S.danke an alle für eure hilfe
P.S.S harald könntest du bitte die bilddatei nochmal als .k7p datei hochladen / mir via e-mail schicken (wäre sehr hilfreich) (kann sie leider nicht ganz lesen)


----------



## PN/DP (29 August 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> harald könntest du bitte die bilddatei nochmal als .k7p datei hochladen / mir via e-mail schicken (wäre sehr hilfreich) (kann sie leider nicht ganz lesen)


Im Anhang das Testprogramm in der FUP-Variante als AWL-Quelle.

Ein Step7-Lite-Projekt kann man nicht mit dem "richtigen" Step7 erzeugen.
Du mußt von der Lauflicht_Test_314IFM.awl.txt die Endung .txt entfernen und danach die *Lauflicht_Test_314IFM.awl* in Step7-Lite *importieren*.

Harald


----------

